# Google- Symprove for IBS: The medical fraternity are now taking us seriously, says ... - NutraIngredients.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

NutraIngredients.com
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Symprove for IBS: The medical fraternity are now taking us seriously, says ...*
*NutraIngredients.com*
Doctors are now showing interest in Symprove's non-dairy multi-strain probiotic for *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) treatment, but it took a published medical paper to get their attention, says the company chairman.

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

